# Super 8 lamp "The Beast"



## taco terror (May 20, 2013)

So I have this monster of a light that I found in my Grandpa's closet a couple years ago and was wondering if anyone has heard of it or seen one. It is an AW Super 8 Movie light and I would like to know where the heck you can find bulbs for the thing. It is a pretty small bulb with a huge filament inside of it.

It is 117 volts and 650 watts, yes it sets things on fire quick. It smokes when you first turn it on because of the dust it burns off the bulb. What do you reckon the lumens this thing puts out is??


----------



## Anders Hoveland (May 22, 2013)

taco terror said:


> What do you reckon the lumens this thing puts out is??


 Probably around 9750 to 11100 lumens, if we assume it is comparable to a 100 watt bulb (750-1500 hour lifespan). Some other things to consider is that, since it is rated at 117 volts, if run on a 120v power supply the actual wattage will be a little higher. And I would also imagine that the inside of the bulb would darken fairly quickly over its life.


----------

